# NIE North Blanca



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

We are buying a place in Northern Costa Blanca and next week (12/3) my wife is off there to take a look at the property with my mum for a day trip. I'm not going for a variety of reasons.

However, will my wife be able to commence the application for an NIE on a Saturday? We have completed and printed the EX15, but not signed it yet. Couple of questions:

1. Will she be able to take *my* application and process it on my behalf?

2. Will my wife be directed from the Police Station to a bank to pay the fee? If so will bank be open on a Saturday?

3. She is heading to Javia and Jalon. Where can she process the application? Is it just at the Police National Station. In which case I'm thinking that will be Benidorm Old Town? Is there anywhere else? Ideally in Javea or within a few miles..? save trying to find somewhere to park in Benidorm old town...

4. How long before we get it back the completed certificate and does it have to be collected by her in person. Could we ask a friend to collect it for us or will they keep hold of it until we get back in Span on 24/3?

SO many questions - Sorry but there will be more under different headings...........

Pedro 'the pain'


----------



## Mykap (Jan 21, 2010)

hi

As in another reply I used Websters to deal with this. They set the appointment and accompany you to the office in Denia (they drive you there). Think we paid 150 euros - cheaper to do it yourself but with assistance its hassle free.

1 No you have to go
2 Its all done in the office they take cards
3 The Oficina de Extranjeros is in Denia
4 About 2 days I recall. In our case Websters collected it and we picked it up from them on our next visit.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

What are the contact details for " Websters", thanks


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Mykap said:


> hi
> 
> As in another reply I used Websters to deal with this. They set the appointment and accompany you to the office in Denia (they drive you there). Think we paid 150 euros - cheaper to do it yourself but with assistance its hassle free.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that, I think you're right about cheaper doing it yourself, I thought it was about €10 by doing it yourself but I'll see what Websters have to offer.

Cheers


----------



## Mykap (Jan 21, 2010)

Rabbitcat said:


> What are the contact details for " Websters", thanks


Google is your friend. Webster Asesores Javea


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks Myk- though I must point out Google certainly ISNT my friend

I got a Google Advert running across my screen which read " If you're an alcoholic ring this number"

I rang the number- it was an off licence!!!!


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Mykap said:


> Google is your friend. Webster Asesores Javea


Thats very true, but equally they are Websters Asesores are not "websters" as quoted and which is unlikely to bring up the correct contact details... I knew who you meant but many may not have had exposure to Websters Asesores so Google *can* be your friend but only in some circumstances...


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

This certainly won't be the first time that people were dealt with differently, but re number 2, when I was processed in the office in Denia, they sent me to the bank to pay.




Mykap said:


> hi
> 
> As in another reply I used Websters to deal with this. They set the appointment and accompany you to the office in Denia (they drive you there). Think we paid 150 euros - cheaper to do it yourself but with assistance its hassle free.
> 
> ...


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

There are many gestores in Jávea who can help you get your NIE. It's easy enough to do yourself though.

To me, a charge of something north of 80€ per person, for something which can be easily done yourself at a cost of less than 11€ + petrol, even if you speak not a word of Spanish, & for which you have to attend anyway (unless you pay even more & give POA) .... it's just a rip-off.

In Dénia, you go early on a Friday to make an appt., usually for the following week, sometimes for the same day!

You go for the appt, with forms, photos & passport - they give you the bank payment form - you take it to the bank (they tell you how to get there) - you return with the form stamped. There are even instructions in English on the govt website to help you complete the forms.

You can collect the NIE cert on your next visit if it isn't ready before you leave the country, or anyone can collect it for you - they need a copy of your passport & a letter.


It really isn't worth getting the NIE until you actually need it though. The cert. is valid for only 3 months, so if you're in the early stages of property hunting, it's more logical to wait until you have an offer accepted, IMO. Or you will likely have to do it all over again.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Couldn't agree more, why would you spend €90 on this when it clearly says it's about €10. I think we are going to need it in next three months, we are offering next week fingers crossed. Trouble is we aren't here for a Friday until 1st April and no plans to be back for some time after that. Hence my question about the police station in Benidorm. The Police Nationale office is in the old town and may I be able to just call in there any time?? If so I have a friend there who could collect for us.

Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

piersuk said:


> Couldn't agree more, why would you spend €90 on this when it clearly says it's about €10. I think we are going to need it in next three months, we are offering next week fingers crossed. Trouble is we aren't here for a Friday until 1st April and no plans to be back for some time after that. Hence my question about the police station in Benidorm. The Police Nationale office is in the old town and may I be able to just call in there any time?? If so I have a friend there who could collect for us.
> 
> Thanks


Yes I believe Benidorm still has a walk-in no appointment system. 

If you have any friends here, they could make an appt for you in Dénia - or Teulada come to that. They just need a copy of your passports.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Is teulada walk in? And are they (and Benidorm police) open Saturday's? My wife is over on the 12th to look at the house to buy and could drop hers in? Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

piersuk said:


> Is teulada walk in? And are they (and Benidorm police) open Saturday's? My wife is over on the 12th to look at the house to buy and could drop hers in? Thanks


Afaik none are open Saturdays

Teulada isn't walk in - but it's smaller than Denia & usually quicker to get an appt. I can't remember what days for an appt though 

They also only do NIEs, not resident registration


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

It's only NIEs that I need. Thanks


----------



## Mykap (Jan 21, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> There are many gestores in Jávea who can help you get your NIE. It's easy enough to do yourself though.
> 
> To me, a charge of something north of 80€ per person, for something which can be easily done yourself at a cost of less than 11€ + petrol, even if you speak not a word of Spanish, & for which you have to attend anyway (unless you pay even more & give POA) .... it's just a rip-off..





piersuk said:


> Couldn't agree more, why would you spend €90 on this when it clearly says it's about €10. I think we are going to need it in next three months, we are offering next week fingers crossed. Trouble is we aren't here for a Friday until 1st April and no plans to be back for some time after that. Hence my question about the police station in Benidorm. The Police Nationale office is in the old town and may I be able to just call in there any time?? If so I have a friend there who could collect for us.
> 
> Thanks


The question was asked I gave my reply, I didn't say anyone has to do it the way we did. 

My time is valuable, I have always been on a clock when in Spain in the past and the Webster Asesores option removed all the hassle. IMHO its worth the money and not a rip off, no need to make your own appointment, assistance at the office, placed at front of que, no need to trot off to a bank when at the officina, no need to worry about parking in Denia, no need to arrange someone to collect and hold the issued document.

You pays your money and takes your choice.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Mykap said:


> The question was asked I gave my reply, I didn't say anyone has to do it the way we did.
> 
> My time is valuable, I have always been on a clock when in Spain in the past and the Webster Asesores option removed all the hassle. IMHO its worth the money and not a rip off, no need to make your own appointment, assistance at the office, placed at front of que, no need to trot off to a bank when at the officina, no need to worry about parking in Denia, no need to arrange someone to collect and hold the issued document.
> 
> You pays your money and takes your choice.


I agree - I use a gestor to do all paper shuffling for me - it costs me less a month than I earn an hour.

Many people though, when here looking for property, or when they first arrive, do have the time to do it themselves, so it needs to be mentioned that if you have time, it's easy to do yourself.

And even if you need help - I still say that 80€ (& some charge a lot more) per person is a rip-off, especially when they can be doing many in one trip. 

You seem to have got a one to one service - most have to meet the gestor there, so really get nothing for their money. And mostly nowadays, gestrores / abogados don't get to jump queues


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Mykap said:


> The question was asked I gave my reply, I didn't say anyone has to do it the way we did.
> 
> My time is valuable, I have always been on a clock when in Spain in the past and the Webster Asesores option removed all the hassle. IMHO its worth the money and not a rip off, no need to make your own appointment, assistance at the office, placed at front of que, no need to trot off to a bank when at the officina, no need to worry about parking in Denia, no need to arrange someone to collect and hold the issued document.
> 
> You pays your money and takes your choice.


IMO both your reply and xabiachica's were very informative. I don't think there were objections to either one. This forum(usually) allows and is richer for having different inputs


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

We did our own NIEs many years ago and it was very easy. We have a friend who does this for people as well as many other red tape issues and she charges €40 which I think is about the right price.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thrax said:


> We did our own NIEs many years ago and it was very easy. We have a friend who does this for people as well as many other red tape issues and she charges €40 which I think is about the right price.


Now that's a reasonable fee!

IMO of course


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

piersuk said:


> It's only NIEs that I need. Thanks


If you're not yet in spain you can get your NIE's at the consulate in the UK. Walk in to do it and delivered by email about a week later


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks - I heard it was a little longer than a week.. more like a couple of months..?


----------



## peedee (Aug 30, 2015)

piersuk said:


> Thanks - I heard it was a little longer than a week.. more like a couple of months..?


Not in our case, we were told maybe 10 days by the consulate and it turned up in a week


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Thanks - certainly cheaper than a day trip to Denia ---- From UK!


----------

